
Dow Jones hit by worst fall since 2008 - rwx------
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-42942921
======
DrScump
Actual title is "Dow Jones stock index hit by record falls"

It's not the worst since 2008; there was a more severe drop in percentage
terms in 2011.

